# Nebeljäger proudly presents....



## nebeljäger (6. Mai 2009)

the birth of Nebeljäger:

in Anlehnung an diese nebeljagden:












in der Hoffnung euch nicht zu nerven, möcht ich euch eine kleine Entstehungsgeschichte in Teilen präsentieren....

und so kams:

nach dem ich ja eigentlich ein verseuchter Hardtailfahrer bin, und nur meinen rumrutschenden Bandscheiben zu Liebe ein weiches Hinterteil fahre, sollte nach meinem geliebten Rocky Element:






etwas neues her...., wieder was mit "angepasstem" Federweg und eher hardtailmässig zu fahren, nicht klassisch, etwas kultig und ein hauch extravaganz. Aber wie gesagt, es muss zu mir passen und funktionieren..

Mein faible Titan und Carbon zu mischen(siehe RR) ließ mich zu diversen Herstellern ins Land der unbeschränkten Schweissnähte schauen...

genauer gesagt nach einigen "komplizierten" Umwegen über Tempe nach Steamboat Springs....

Kenner der Materie ahnen bereits um was es sich handeln könnte.

Da zu einem neuen Bike auch möglichst passende Teile gehören sollten, erst ein paar Fotos von denen:

gebremst und gelenkt wird mit Hope und Race Face...






hoffentlich knackfrei rollend:






auch den Spaniern und Franzosen hab ich eine Chance gelassen:






der große Manitou an der Front:






den restlichen japanischen Krimskrams erspar ich euch, und einige Teile sollten ja noch von "drüben" rüberkommen..



ihr seid ja sicher schon neugierig auf das Teil wo diese ganzen Sachen dran sollen...

leider wirds für ein "vollständiges Foto" noch zwei/drei Wochen dauern. Aber ein paar "Rawpics" möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten...

gestern noch am Schweißstand, heute schon auf der Decal-Showbühne:

NEBELJÄGER: by Kent Eriksen





















to be continued....


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Mai 2009)

Das klingt doch nach einem interessanten Aufbauthread. 
Und mir drängt sich gleich die erste Frage auf: 
Gibt es keine gelaserten Erikson-Decals (um die Oberfläche später einfacher wieder auffrischen zu können)? Der Nebeljäger-Schriftzug ist doch auch gelasert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (6. Mai 2009)

danke!

soviel ich bisher sagen kann, handelt es sich beim Nebeljäger Schriftzug um ein quasi "negativ". D.h. der Schriftzug wird am rohen(teil/polierten) Rahmen geklebt und der Rahmen anschließend gestrahlt....Kleber weg...tata....

bitte um Korrektur falls ich Schmarrn verbreite...

wahrscheinlich ist auf diesen Fotos der Aufkleber noch drauf....Katie hat die Fotos liebenswerterweise schnell zwischendurch geschossen....trotz massig Aufträge....


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Mai 2009)

*extravaganza*


----------



## Fezza (7. Mai 2009)

Geil!! kommt gut!  auch bei den Teilen triffst du meinen Geschmack recht genau


----------



## Catsoft (7. Mai 2009)

Da komm ich mir doch mit meinem Titus etwas armselig vor... Schönes Teil!


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Mai 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da komm ich mir doch mit meinem Titus etwas armselig vor... Schönes Teil!



TRÖST!
 unser rahmen war auch ein schnapper, das  kann man ja hier nicht behaupten
 freue mich auf gemeinsame abenteuer 2009 nebeljäger


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo nebeljäger,

das sieht toll aus! Ein Eriksen mit Yeti-Hinterbau, da kann man ja schon getzt gratulieren. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Gibt es keine gelaserten Erikson-Decals (um die Oberfläche später einfacher wieder auffrischen zu können)?



Die Auffrischung eines Titanrahmens gestaltet sich mit großem Abstand am einfachsten, wenn die Oberfläche gebürstet und die Decals geklebt sind. Dann kann man den Rahmen unter Zuhilfenahme von Schleifvlies (3M/ScotchBrite) aufarbeiten und im Bedarfsfall einfach neue Decals applizieren. Bei gestrahlten oder satinierten Rahmen respektive Decals funktioniert das nicht.

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker


----------



## De Vingard (7. Mai 2009)

Willkommen im Club! 

...ab jetzt gehts schnell, das Warten kommt einem aber umso länger vor ...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Mai 2009)

Bin echt gespannt auf's Ergebnis.  Find die Rahmen- und Teilewahl bislang sehr schööööööööööön.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Mai 2009)

Lecker! Obwohl die Rahmenform mir persönlich so gar nicht zusagt. Der Rest schaut sehr gut aus .

Glückwunsch, bin sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (7. Mai 2009)

@all

danke! 

Das der Rahmen von der Form her "anecken" wird war mir klar. 

Ich wollte ja eigentlich einen Ventana Hinterbau. Aber als die Eriksens meine "Vorlieben" erfahren haben, rieten sie mir klar zu diesem geknickten Ungetüm...

Inzwischen find ich die Rahmenform abgefahren...mit einem Hauch "Yetikult" behaftet....den AS-R gibts ja inzwischen auch schon ein paar Jährchen... 

Bin schon gespannt wie sich der Rahmen den Kent, Katie und ich in heimeliger Symbiose erarbeitet haben fahren wird.

Die letztendliche Entscheidung war hier einfach die für mich perfekte Symbiose aus Federweg und Rahmencharakteristik ....den Rest "magic"(o-ton Katie) machte Kent mit meinen Geometrievorschlägen....

inzwischen dürfte der Rahmen bereits auf der Reise nach Europa sein....


----------



## elrond (7. Mai 2009)

Was ich sehe ist gut, sehr gut!  
Extra Plus für den Yeti Hinterbau, genau das Eriksen war auch bei mir in der Verlosung, hab mich dann aber doch für den Rahmenbauer bei mir ums Eck entschieden - war mir dann doch sicherer...


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Mai 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> .... hab mich dann aber doch für den Rahmenbauer bei mir ums Eck entschieden - war mir dann doch sicherer...


...eine ausgesprochen gute Entscheidung! Werde hoffentlich dein Traumteil mal in natura betrachten können


----------



## elrond (7. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...eine ausgesprochen gute Entscheidung! Werde hoffentlich dein Traumteil mal in natura betrachten können



dito...  
Ach so, und meine Tune Naben (King Kong) knacken auch nach 600km nicht! Drück dir die Daumen, daß es bei deinen genauso ist! Alles wird gut...


----------



## marinito (7. Mai 2009)

Wow! Fantastic! An Eriksen frame is a piece of art, unique...congrats 

Wait to see it finished!

Cheers


PD: Sorry, I don´t speak German


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Carlos,

nice to have you here in our community! 

Thank you for your nice comment, and please let us see your Amaro!

Cheers to all spanish Ti Freaks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Mai 2009)

Hola, qué tal?!  @MARINITO

Show us your Amaro!!!  That's the right place http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257250


----------



## marinito (9. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Hi Carlos,
> 
> nice to have you here in our community!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Bernhard



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Hola, qué tal?!  @MARINITO
> 
> Show us your Amaro!!!  That's the right place http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257250


 
Here I go...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Mai 2009)

... habe so ein gefühl das es für den ti treff noch reicht ... hast du schon die trackingnummer...??
 2 mal am tag gucken wo ist mein teil wo ist mein teil wo ist mein teil ???


----------



## Catsoft (11. Mai 2009)

2x am Tag? Du bist aber geduldig


----------



## daddy yo yo (12. Mai 2009)

kann jemand bitte meinen schreibtisch trocken legen?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 2 mal am tag gucken wo ist mein teil wo ist mein teil wo ist mein teil ???



btw: Das war aber 3x


----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2009)

Ja und wo ist das Teil?


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2009)

ich glaube die zuschauer sind hier ungeduldiger als der baldige radbesitzer 

coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Mai 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> ich glaube die zuschauer sind hier ungeduldiger als der baldige radbesitzer
> 
> coffee



 das zweifle ich aber.... na ja der schweizer zoll ist schneller als in de...


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2009)

> ich glaube die zuschauer sind hier ungeduldiger als der baldige radbesitzer



naja.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2009)

ok verstehe  kenn ich selbst ja auch  aber keine Sorge, wir warten mit dir 

coffee

P.S. haekeln überbrückt die Zeit hervorragend und einen warmen Kopf macht es auch *g*


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2009)

Danke fürs mitleiden...

Hr. *Coffee* ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit mit:






Lust auf ein Tässchen?


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2009)

Der Hr ist eine Dame und möchte gerne ein tässchen 

lg FRAU coffee


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> Der Hr ist eine Dame und möchte gerne ein tässchen
> 
> lg FRAU coffee



ouuu mann....typisch mann....sorry

da Capuuuuu ist feeeeertig...........


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2009)

danke 

damit hast du die verwechslung wieder ausgebügelt 

coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit mit



Mhm, das schaut vorzüglich aus...


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2009)

kann ich noch einen haben um die heuteige wartezeit zu überbrücken? oder wird heute schon geschraubt?

*daumendrück*

coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5908275&postcount=294


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Mai 2009)

Hab mir auch gerade nen Dopio aus der Jura gelassen, jetzt tritt mal nach, ich will die Bilder zum Aufbau sehen, Kent soll reinhauen


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch gerade nen Dopio aus der Jura gelassen, jetzt tritt mal nach, ich will die Bilder zum Aufbau sehen, Kent soll reinhauen



jura und dopio..... geht das überhaupt...?? Sorry, VA und Espresso ist für mich ähnlich wie für dich Titan und Cavicula...

Wie vermutet, Kent hinkt hinterher...., dabei schien schon alles wie geritzt..

Freud mich echt das ihr alle diesem Aufbau so entgegenfiebert. Hoffentlich enttäusche ich euch nicht zu arg.


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> geht das überhaupt...??



Dopio vielleicht schon. Doppio eher nicht...


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Dopio vielleicht schon. Doppio eher nicht...



immer das letzte Wort der Plumendal...


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Plumendal...









P.S. Das von Dir zubereitete Getränk im Gläschen schaut wirklich ganz vorzüglich aus. Vielleicht magst Du uns ein wenig mehr über die Zutaten und die von Dir verwendeten Werkzeuge verraten?


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2009)

obs grad hierher passt....

egal, in kurzform, quasi als Überbrückung bis endlich mein Rahmen da ist 

Meine Macchina+Mühle:

LaScala Butterfly(Italien)/Democa M203(Spanien)






getampert(andrücken des gemahlenen Kaffes im Siebträger) wird mit einer Eigencreation aus poliertem Chromstahl/90jähriger Vorarlberger Birnengriff:






Die Bohnen beziehe ich je nach Gusto aus Italien(Cafe Roen), oder weil ganz besonders in Herz geschlossen   aus einer kleinen Rösterei in meiner Nähe

Mein liebster Siebträger ist ein sogenannter "Bottomless"...ich liebe es zuzusehen wie die Crema aus dem Sieb quillt:






vielleicht lässt sich mal eine Tour in meiner Gegend mit abschließenden Kaffeetratsch einrichten!

so... wohl bekomms






sorry fürs OT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> LaScala Butterfly(Italien)/Democa M203(Spanien)



Wir kennen uns nicht zufällig aus dem Kaffee-Netz?

Ich hätte auf die dortigen Tipps und Ratschläge hören sollen. Das hätte mir einige Fehlschläge mit für den Hausgebrauch ungeeigneten Gastronomiemaschinen erspart...



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Eigencreation aus poliertem Chromstahl/90jähriger Vorarlberger Birnengriff



Wunderschön. Der Tamper ist Dir perfekt gelungen.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> kleinen Rösterei in meiner Nähe



Von den großen Italienern schmeckt mir oft Jolly am besten. Hausbrandt und New York wissen ebenfalls durchaus zu gefallen. Wirklich häufig verwende ich die Produkte dieser Röstereien zuhause jedoch nicht.

Am liebsten kaufe ich beim Mahlwerkk, einem ausgesprochen netten Röster um die Ecke. Frisch geröstete Bohnen sind einfach eine tolle Sache. Zudem probiere ich gerne immer mal wieder etwas Neues aus. Im Moment spiele ich ein wenig mit Espresso Skyburry aus Australien herum und bin von den Ergebnissen sehr angetan. Zudem befindet sich gerade Olivier No. 4 in der Erprobung - ein guter Tipp aus dem Kaffee-Netz.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Mein liebster Siebträger ist ein sogenannter "Bottomless"...



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich einen derartigen Siebträger noch nie in natura gesehen habe. Die Optik ist klasse und die Crema schaut wirklich phantastisch aus. 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> vielleicht lässt sich mal eine Tour in meiner Gegend mit abschließenden Kaffeetratsch einrichten!



Das ist eine ganz ausgezeichnete Idee. Zu einem Besuch hier im Schwarzwald bist Du selbstverständlich ebenfalls jederzeit herzlich willkommen. 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> sorry fürs OT!



Auch ich muss mich entschuldigen...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2009)

in den schwarzwald kommen wir sicher mal!!
mit dabei


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in den schwarzwald kommen wir sicher mal!!



Das klingt ausgezeichnet! 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> Antica Tostatura



Den "echten" Hausbrandt muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder testen...


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Mai 2009)

ich denk wir kennen uns aus dem Kaffee-Netz....

whauu, Gastromaschine hätte mich auch mal gereizt...
mit welcher Macchina extrahierst du jetzt? 

Schwarzwald ...da wollt ich schon immer mal hin

Nochwas kurz zum Thema Kaffee. Ich komme eben aus Chur und war hier

http://www.apropos-kaffee.ch/ueberuns.html

zu Gast. Super nette kompetente Bedienung(angebl. Schweizer Barista Meister*in* , klasse Kaffee(Cappu mit Latte Art!!) und viele Kaffeesorten(auch Kopi Luwak, Blue Mountain, etc...) zum Mitnachhausenehmen, da konnte ich natürlich nicht wiederstehen
hab bei Yellow Bourbon, Kalossi Sulotco, Vilcabamba(Ecuador...auf den bin ich nicht ohne Grund besonders gespannt)...zugeschlagen

so genug Kaffeetratsch....

schön so viele Gemeinsamkeiten zu entdecken....


----------



## schlaffe wade (16. Mai 2009)

einmal OT, einmal OT 

caffe: bist du mit der demoka zufrieden ? suche momentan nach einer mühle (allerdings mit dosierer und tamper), bin noch unschlüssig....

hinterbau: die yeti konstruktion ging offensichtlich an mir vorüber. vorteile, kurz und prägnant ?

danke !


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> schön so viele Gemeinsamkeiten zu entdecken....



Yep, das ist wirklich eine tolle Sache! 

Das Thema Gastromaschinen hat mich vorübergehend vollkommen fasziniert. Nach einer Pavoni-Handhebelmaschine und einem Kombigerät aus dem Hause Isomac musste ich unbedingt eine schicke La Cimbali mit passender Mühle haben. Das erforderte zwar neben finanziellen Entbehrungen bauliche Veränderungen im häuslichen Bereich und der Elektriker war auch eine Zeit lang regelmäßig zu Besuch. Aber was muss muss - so dachte ich zumindest. Letztendlich war die Geschichte ein ziemlicher Reinfall. Ich war offen gestanden schlicht und ergreifend überfordert. Das gute Stück musste zu allem Überfluss rund um die Uhr laufen, sonst kam es nicht auf Temperatur. Eine Farce...

Der Mensch lernt ja immer dazu - manchmal aber einfach nicht schnell genug. Also habe ich relativ bald abgerüstet. Die Wahl fiel dieses Mal auf eine Grimac La Uno Ele und eine Rancilio MD50AT. Für Zuhause war das jedoch des Guten immer noch ein wenig zu viel. Beim nächsten Downgrade bin ich dann - im Bestreben es dieses Mal richtig zu machen - einen Schritt zu weit gegangen. Derzeit verrichten eine Rancilio Silvia und eine Rancilio Rocky ihren Dienst in unserer Küche. Bezüglich der Mühle war es definitiv eine gute Entscheidung, auf den Dosierer zu verzichten. Im Hinblick auf die Espressomaschine vermisse ich den zweiten Heizkreis inzwischen jedoch sehr. Zudem erscheinen mir die erzielten Ergebnisse nicht als in hinreichendem Maße zuverlässig reproduzierbar. Nach dem geplanten Umzug könnte also in Sachen Espresso-Equipment nochmals eine Veränderung anstehen.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Kopi Luwak



Zum diesem Thema fällt mir eine nette Geschichte aus der vorhin erwähnten Kaffeerösterei ein. Neben den großen Röstmaschinen verfügt das Mahlwerkk über einen kleinen Probenröster im Verkaufsraum. Anlässlich einer festlichen Veranstaltung röstete der Herr des Hauses auch eben diesen Kaffee. Ein sehr mitteilungsfreudiger und nach eigenem Bekunden höchst fachkundiger Gast genoss ein Tässchen und schwadronierte über den exzellenten Geschmack des Getränks. 

Unterdessen kam das Gespräch im Umfeld auf den langen Weg, den diese speziellen Kaffeekirschen bereits hinter sich gebracht haben. Was dann geschah, würde jedem Comic zur Ehre gereichen. Das Gesicht des angeblichen Kaffeekenners verfärbte sich zunächst von rosé nach kalkweiß, um von dort aus nach - ok, da ist ein wenig Übertreibung dabei - nach quietschgrün zu wechseln. Die inzwischen gerösteten und zu Fragmenten zerkleinerten Kaffekirschen entschieden sich daraufhin abermals, einer unappetitlichen Streckenführung zu folgen. Unabhängig von dem in Rede stehenden Hintergrund muss ich übrigens sagen, dass mich der Geschmack nicht vom Hocker gehauen hat. 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Ecuador



Tolle Bilder! Allerdings empfinde ich den tierischen Artenreichtum zugegebenermaßen als ziemlich respekteinflößend...


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Mai 2009)

@Blumenthal
die Kopi Luwak Gschicht....
wir sollte diese coffeinhältige, spannende Unterhaltung mal Auge in Auge fortführen...könnte noch viel von dir lernen......

@schlaffe Wade
hast recht OT OT....

zu "meiner" Entscheidung bezgl. Yeti Rear:

tja, da haben die Eriksens und zwei meiner Freunde gehörig nachgeholfen. Erst sollte es ja ein Titus werden, die hatten jedoch etwas zu wenig Zeit für mich(umzug in neues Firmengebäude...etc.). Dann kam für mich eigentlich nur mehr K.E. in frage, und zwar eines mit Ventana Hinterbau.

Als Kent und Katie meinen ausgefüllten Fragebogen gelesen hatten, gabs für sie nur ein System das perfekt zu mir passen sollte....YETI.....
2 gute Freunde bestätigten das der aktive sehr effektive Hinterbau für mich als eher "lang bergauf....lang bergab" Fahrer, und für meine Körper"größe" optimal wäre. 

Ich kenne die Gegend und Charakteristik der Trails rund um Steamboat von einem Urlaubsaufenthalt, und  sah immer Ähnlichkeiten zu denen bei mir zuhause...dieser Vergleich half ebenfalls bei der Entscheidung....

die hoffentlich entgültige Bestätigung zum Yeti und mehr dazu nach der ersten Testfahrt....


----------



## elrond (17. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schwarzwald ...da wollt ich schon immer mal hin



Aktivier mal DeVingard, meine Schwarzwald-Highlight Tour mit ihm wurde leider durch Schnee verhindert - my home is your castle.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. Mai 2009)

Weiss ja nicht, aus welchem Yeti der dann stammen wird, bin aber mit der Geometrie und dem Verhalten meines Hinterbaues absolut zufrieden, der vom Rad, nicht mein Hinterbau, obwohl der auch gut ist...

Da bin ich trotz meiner Jura echt neidisch....und danke für die guten Kaffeelinks.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Mai 2009)

nach 3.5 std tour heute 
brauche ich nun einen von hier...



 als italo habe ich gesündigt...  mal was anderes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (17. Mai 2009)

Kitschen 8 ...........Plasphemie...steinigt ihn....

spässchen, ich liebe dieses Design....

sitz nach 5 Std. und 2200hm auch grad ziemlich paniert bei einem Espresso...an solche Hardtailgschichten muss ich mich erst wieder gewöhnen... 

@emil strauss(super Name, der kleine einer freundin heisst genau so..incl. Strauss!)

Hinterbau stammt vom AS-R, welchen fährst du?

edith sagt ich sehs gerade...Kokopelli...schööööön!


----------



## cluso (17. Mai 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Aktivier mal DeVingard, meine Schwarzwald-Highlight Tour mit ihm wurde leider durch Schnee verhindert - my home is your castle.



Da melde ich doch auch mal völlig unverbindlich Interesse an.


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wir sollte diese coffeinhältige, spannende Unterhaltung mal Auge in Auge fortführen...



Auf jeden Fall! 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> könnte noch viel von dir lernen......



Oder/und ich von Dir...



nebeljäger schrieb:


> ich liebe dieses Design....



Yep, schaut wirklich nett aus! FrancisFrancis gefällt mir auch immer...


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Mai 2009)

das Castle wird platzen vor lauter Neugierigen.... 

Schwarzwälder Wiesmannsche Sightseeing Tour

super Hr. Inspekta!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> das Castle wird platzen vor lauter Neugierigen....
> 
> Schwarzwälder Wiesmannsche Sightseeing Tour
> 
> super Hr. Inspekta!


und eine mit dem...



 zu blumenthal for off road daumen: da bin ich 100% dabei


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde gerade auf einen Fehler in einem meiner Postings aufmerksam gemacht, welches ich leider nicht mehr editieren kann. Daher möchte ich den Sachverhalt gerne an dieser Stelle richtigstellen. 



Blumenthal schrieb:


> Die inzwischen gerösteten und zu Fragmenten zerkleinerten Kaffekirschen entschieden sich daraufhin abermals, einer unappetitlichen Streckenführung zu folgen.



Das ist zugegebenermaßen blanker Unsinn. Gemeint waren natürlich lediglich die aus den zwischenzeitlich gerösteten und zu kleinen Fragmenten zerkleinerten Kaffeekirschen extrahierten Substanzen. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung...


----------



## cluso (17. Mai 2009)

Ist diese Geschichte mit den Katzen die die Kaffeefürchte fressen nicht eine Mythos?

Meine mal was gesehen zu haben das die Mietzekätzchen so gut wie ausgestorben sind und auch nicht in der Monokultur einer K.Plantage überleben könnten.


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerade auf einen Fehler.......
> 
> Gemeint waren natürlich lediglich die aus den zwischenzeitlich gerösteten und zu kleinen Fragmenten zerkleinerten Kaffeekirschen extrahierten Substanzen. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung...



keine Rohverkostung.... langweilig

@cluso
hab gehört das Kanadier diese Katzen züchten wollen um den "Kaffee" im großen Stil rauszubringen. Arme Viecherl ohne Radfahren Kaffee sch&/( ....

btw. lustiger Thread...dank an "Kitchen Don" der uns zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückführen will....

aber, eine verbindung Nebeljäger/Kaffee gibts noch......

bereits bestellt:







keine Angst ich trinks nicht....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeSnop0_-M8"]YouTube - Caffelatex Tubeless Setup[/ame]


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2009)

@ cacciatore di nebbia
 was gibts eigentlich für nen steuersatz??
 sotto voce??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (18. Mai 2009)

si maestro, 

soto voce rosso certamente



die genaue Teileliste (incl. Gewicht) folgt wenn der Rahmen eingetroffen ist


> cacciatore di nebbia


mein nächstes Hardtail sollte aus Italien kommen...klingt gut....


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mein nächstes Hardtail sollte aus Italien kommen...klingt gut....


 dann lass uns mal in die toscana fahren


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> dann lass uns mal in die toscana fahren



Da meine Serotta-Misere kein gutes Ende zu nehmen scheint, hatte ich vorübergehend auch mal überlegt, bei dem Herrn mit den Initialen von David Coulthard vorstellig zu werden. So ein Besuch in der Toskana hätte schon etwas. Inzwischen habe ich mich allerdings dafür entschieden, mit der Fertigung meines nächsten Rades endlich mal einen überaus freundlichen Eidgenossen zu beauftragen.


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> .....Inzwischen habe ich mich allerdings dafür entschieden, mit der Fertigung meines nächsten Rades endlich mal einen überaus freundlichen Eidgenossen zu beauftragen.



Stahl??


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Stahl??



Flori äußerte aufgrund des angesprochenen Serotta-Desasters zunächst Bedenken, mir einen Titanrahmen zu bauen. Vor diesem Hintergrund hatte ich mich eigentlich schon mit einer Rückkehr zu einem Stahlrahmen angefreundet. Inzwischen haben sich seine Bedenken allerdings offenbar weitesgehend gelegt. Die endgültige Entscheidung über das Rahmenmaterial wird anlässlich des bereits vereinbarten Vermessungstermins fallen. 

Leider dauert es bis dahin noch ein Weilchen...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

entschuldige das ich mich vordränge geliebter nebeljäger
 du wirst uns sicher noch mit schönen detailfotos beglücken

 aber ich muss( so ein zwang...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

Sehr hübsch!

Jetzt vielleicht noch rote Schnellspanner und/oder rote Bremssättel/-hebel?


----------



## chriiss (25. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> entschuldige das ich mich vordränge geliebter nebeljäger
> du wirst uns sicher noch mit schönen detailfotos beglücken
> 
> aber ich muss( so ein zwang...)



... und endlich mal jemand der die tolle Rotor-Kurbel verbaut


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Mai 2009)

Schönes Rad!



chriiss schrieb:


> ... und endlich mal jemand der die tolle Rotor-Kurbel verbaut



 Die Kurbel macht mir Angst. Paßt farblich gut aber eine XTR würde sich auch gut ins Gesamtbild einfügen und ist bewährt.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> 
> 
> 
> Die Kurbel macht mir Angst. Paßt farblich gut aber eine XTR würde sich auch gut ins Gesamtbild einfügen und ist bewährt.


foto von hoeckle



 und ps seit ich die kurbel live BEFUMMELT habe , WEISS ICH WAS ICH WILL!
 NATÜRLICH IST XTR SORGLOS.........WIE AUCH ALU FULLYS....
 DOCH HIER GEHTS UM ETWAS ANDERES, das ist logo ,oder??


----------



## hoeckle (25. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>


 


nebeljäger schrieb:


>


 





na da kann man ja nächstes jahr oder im herbst (zur nebeljagd) noch einen nebenschaulatz eröffnen, wo das titan dann zur nebensache wird....


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Mai 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die Kurbel macht mir Angst. Paßt farblich gut aber eine XTR würde sich auch gut ins Gesamtbild einfügen und ist bewährt.



Wieso Angst? Und wenn alle nur das kaufen würden, was bewährt ist, würde sich keine Neuerung jemals durchsetzen. Standardparts an einen Standardrahmen schrauben macht doch nur halb so viel Spass, als etwas besonderes aufzubauen, das nicht jeder hat. Das scheint Nebeljäger gelungen zu sein, Glückwunsch. 

Mir persönlich wirkt die Gabel zu filigran und der tütenförmige Vorbau gefällt mir auch net wirklich - obwohl es ein Rotor ist, selten und alleine deshalb schon geil.


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte hier in keinster Weise den gelungenen Aufbau in Frage stellen. 

Mir persönlich sind die Rotor Teile zu teuer und zu windig, als dass ich sie testen würde. Rein subjektive Entscheidung, geprägt durch eine gewisse technische Bildung und meinen Instinkt, das ist alles. 

Individualität erkaufe ich mir nicht durch erhöhtes Risiko bzgl. der Haltbarkeit. 
Meine Rewel Stütze, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, ist durchaus nicht an jeder Ecke zu finden, aber ihr Gewicht, ihre Dimension und die Verarbeitung wirken auf mich vertrauenserweckend.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier in keinster Weise den gelungenen Aufbau in Frage stellen.
> .



 bei allem respekt! ... hast du aber....... und das darfst du auch......
 den  DU würdest xtr nehmen....., aus überzeugung erfahrung etc.....
.... dein gutes recht!!!!
 doch da wir zu den unvernüftigen sorte gehören...... du weisst schon.....


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

P.S.*HOECKLE *MACHT  GEILE BILDER


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebste Titanen,

danke für die tollen Fotos und die mitarbeit an diesem Thread

nun ists aber an der Zeit das ich endlich etwas beitrage...

Ti Treff:
Ich hatte eigentlich schon abgeschlossen mit dem "Neuen" am Ti Treff zu erscheinen...Don's Erlaubnis für das "Stahl Serotta" war schon eingeholt.

Kent&Katie machten es mit einer rekordverdächtigen Versandgeschwindigkeit dann doch noch möglich, und so kams das just am Ti Treff die Jungerfernfahrt stattfand...welche Ehre...

sodala, jetzt aber noch ein paar Infos:

Rahmengewicht: 2155g(incl. 4 Stahl Flhaschr., Stützenklemme(Stahlschr.), Kettenstrebenschutz)...also wird das Ding locker unter 2100g sein, mit Titanschraubentuning sind wohl an die 2000g möglich, nicht schlecht für Titan wie ich meine...

das Gesamtgewicht wird sich so bei 9700g einpendeln...noch nicht offiziell gewogen->wird bei Interesse nachgereicht(siehe Teileliste, sorry krieg das Blatt nicht ordentlich formatiert)

Geo: mein Wunsch war ein etwas "lauffreudigeres" Fahrverhalten(Speed ist eine meiner Schwächen). STA 72.9/HTA 69.7; TT 56.49, ...
und so fährt es sich auch...genial

Ich konnte es mir heute an diesem heißen Traumtag(muss erst jetzt am Abend zur Arbeit)noch eine Shootingtour auf eine meiner Lieblingstrecken zu machen....

i hope you enjoy it....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (25. Mai 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Mir persönlich sind die Rotor Teile zu teuer und zu windig, ....



tja, wenn man weiß wo kaufen ist nicht viel Unterschied zwischen einem bewährten 08/15 Aufbau mit XTR/Syntace etc. zu den Rotor Teilen, die für mich nach etwas mehr Ausstrahlung haben...

aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache...drehen tut sich beides..

ah...nur eines. Ein Aerozine Innenlager würde ich nie und nimmer kaufen....das wird beim ersten Knirscher getauscht...

so jetzt muss ich zur Arbeit...


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

Wunderschöne Bilder!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, viel Spaß und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

AUCH DEINE GEGEND EINE PRACHT
 UND NUN NOR REIN ADMINISTRATIV
 FÜRS FORUM!
das bike ist einfach geil!


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Mai 2009)

Jepp, 10 von 10!

Zu den Rotor Parts:
Klar ist die Firma neu, aber rein optisch erwecken die einen besseren Eindruck als so manches namhaftes Carbon Leichtbauteil mit dem andere hier im Forum durch die Gegend dengeln.
Nebenbei passt so eine individuelle Lösung auch prima an ein so individuelles Bike.


----------



## elrond (25. Mai 2009)

Super schönes Bike! 
Da bleibt nur noch viel Spaß damit zu wünschen und vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal...


----------



## chriiss (25. Mai 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Mir persönlich sind die Rotor Teile zu teuer und zu windig,



Warum Parts auf denen nicht Shimano steht windig sein sollen, will sich mir par tout nicht erschließen. 
Um die beliebten Autovergleiche zu gebrauchen: 
Natürlich ist ein BMW erprobt und zum schnell fahren geeignet, aber ist ein Wiesmann Roadster deshalb windig? Und dass mir jetzt keiner mit dem Argument kommt, dass Wiesmann BMW-Motoren verbaut und meist offen gefahren wird!

Ich kann mich dem Argument von Tyler1977 bezüglich der Carbon-Parts nur anschließen.

Was die Rewel-Stütze angeht kann ich Dir (Jesus Freak) allerdings nur zustimmen. Die habe ich auch verbaut und sie ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben - doch leider gibt es von REWEL keine Kurbel

nebeljäger, auch wenn ich Fullys nicht sonderlich mag, ich denke Du hast so ziehmlich alles richtig gemacht! Bravo!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> na da kann man ja nächstes jahr oder im herbst (zur nebeljagd) noch einen nebenschaulatz eröffnen, wo das titan dann zur nebensache wird....



 oh ja, kann mir vorstellen das der kaffe bei nebeljäger klasse ist und die gegend ist mir von der ferne vetraut
 und so nen schmorbraten... abends..roter burgunder , schön schwer.... ok ich versuche weiterzuarbeiten


----------



## De Vingard (25. Mai 2009)

Ich fasse mich möglichst kurz: 

Perfekt! 

(Jedes weitere Wort wäre zuviel)

2 Fragen noch:

- Seit wann fährst Du keine Singlespeeder mehr? 

- Ist das E.-Trikot meins? Falls ja: vor der Abgabe bitte waschen! 

Kanns kaum erwarten, das Teil mal live zu sehen! Bin evtl. schon kommendes WE bei Dir mit dem RR unterwegs über die Klassiker-Vorarlbergrunde, vielleicht ergibt sich ja da schon was, falls Du Zeit hast.


----------



## marinito (25. Mai 2009)

Just an incredible bike; the kind many people dreams about...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

@all 

Danke für die Blumen! 

Einen herzlichen Dank muss ich bei dieser Gelegenheit Don aussprechen, der mich stylemässig bestätigt und wenn nicht tragbar auf den "rechten Weg" geführt hatDANKE!

Tja so eine herbstliche "nebeljagd" in meinem Revier müsste man tatsächlich mal überdenken...muss aber erst schauen wies mir zeitlich in den Kram passt...Touren hätte ich ganz nette auf Lager, fürs leibliche Wohl(denk da so an ein sizilianisches Falso Magro(Farsumagru)?)würde meine bessere/anderelolHälfte sorgen...


@Vingard

1) fahre keine Single(Double)Speeder mehr nach dem ich gemerkt habe das der Ritzelverschleiß größer ist als üblich(das Ritzel ist nach meinem Splügenwürger für die Tonne

2) nö....ist mein Trikot, sie hatten noch Kindergrößen lagernd, in deinem würde ich mich ja verirren


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Mai 2009)

..........mir hat das supervisieren absolut spass gemacht,( und es hat mir keinen cent gekostet  
was viele unterschätzen ist der ganze prozess bei so einen massrahmen, bin überzeugt das du da noch schöne anektoten erzählen kannst


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo nebeljäger und hallo Don Trailo,

das Eriksen AS-R ist richtig schön geworden. Das habt Ihr beide wirklich fein gemacht - Kent und Katie natürlich auch! Da kann man nur gratulieren und allzeit gute Fahrt wünschen. Ach, das habe ich oben ja schon getan. Naja, doppelt gemoppelt hält besser...

Der Rotor-Vorbau gefällt mir nicht so sehr. Das gute Stück ist bestimmt edel gearbeitet, aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit der Form nicht anfreunden. 

Ein Paar rote Schnellspanner wäre noch fein. Vielleicht könnte man Mad-Line auch noch Hand an die Bremssättel und die Bremshebelschellen anlegen lassen? In rot machen die sich bestimmt auch gut. Als Pedal könnte ich mir die Ti-Version der Schneebesen mit roten Federn und roten Endkappen sehr gut vorstellen. Aber das ist natürlich - nicht nur in optischer Hinsicht - Geschmackssache... 

Herzliche Grüße in die Alpenländer!


Volker


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ..........mir hat das supervisieren absolut spass gemacht,( und es hat mir keinen cent gekostet



aber ne Menge Zeit...



Don Trailo schrieb:


> was viele unterschätzen ist der ganze prozess bei so einen massrahmen, bin überzeugt das du da noch schöne anektoten erzählen kannst



da gäbs in der Tat eine Menge zu erzählen, aber mit Katie und Kent war der ganze Prozess eine helle Freude!


schon wie es anfing....

Kent ich hätt da gerne...blablabla

ein paar Stunden später...

...ich hab da zufällig eine Kundin die gleich gebaut ist wie du...

pdf. ihrer Rahmengeo(nicht die der Kundin...) und der erste Entwurf war getan....
der Rest war Feinarbeit....a bissi andere Winkel, kürzeres Steuerrohr....-->


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Der Rotor-Vorbau gefällt mir nicht so sehr. Das gute Stück ist bestimmt edel gearbeitet, aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit der Form nicht anfreunden.
> 
> Volker



hätte noch die mögichkeit meinen Rewel Vorbau strahlen, und die Frontcap rot eloxieren zu lassen ...würde sicher nicht übel aussehen....

nur zu viel rot???? max noch die Schnellspanner...

aber jetzt wird mal gefahren, und glaubt mir das macht tierisch Spass mit dem Teil


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> meinen Rewel Vorbau strahlen, und die Frontcap rot eloxieren



Das klingt ganz vorzüglich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







nebeljäger schrieb:


> nur zu viel rot???? max noch die Schnellspanner...



Zuviel Farbe ist sicherlich nicht gut. Direkt am Rahmen befinden sich relativ viele rote Farbtupfer - und das ist nach meinem Empfinden auch sehr schön so. Im Bereich der Laufräder könnte man dieses Konzept vielleicht auch noch aufgreifen. Rote Naben wären sicherlich zu viel des Guten gewesen. Aber rote Schnellspanner, rote Nippel und/oder rote Bremssättel könnte ich mir schon sehr gut vorstellen...



nebeljäger schrieb:


> aber jetzt wird mal gefahren



Das ist sehr vernünftig. Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichradler (26. Mai 2009)

Yepp,
ist wirklich schick geworden das neue Spielzeug.
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Slow (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist wirklich ein wunderschönes Rad! Meinen Glückwunsch dazu!

Wenn ich trotzdem noch meine Meinung äußern darf:
Vorbau trifft auch nicht so meinen Geschmack, aber da kommts ja auch etwas auf die Geometrie an. Wie angesprochen, ist die Form unpassend und schön wäre ja noch, wenn er zum Oberrohr passen würde. 

Dann finde ich, dass die aktuellen Shimano Umwerfer, somit auch "dein" XTR Umwerfer, recht "billig" aussehen. Passt dann nicht so ganz zum Rest des Rads. ;-) Und kannst du hinten nicht ein Schaltwerk mit mittel-langem Käfig fahren? Würde auch hübscher aussehen. 

Ansonsten mehr rote Akzente vermisse ich jetzt nicht, auch bei den Schnellspannern nicht. Finde das ist eine gelungene Abstimmung der Farben.

Die Reifen sind aber nicht so sehr Gelände-tauglich? Oder fährst du nur solche Schotterpisten? ;-)

Und was ich noch witzig finde ist, dass dein Rad etwas nach einem 29" er aussieht. ;-) Ist aber doch nicht, oder?

PS: Dieses Thema und dieses prägende Gartenfoto macht richtig Lust auf Titan... 

PPS: Will wirklich nicht so pessimistisch rüberkommen. Das Teil ist wirklich eins der schönsten und gleichzeitig individuellsten im Forum!! Sehr toll! 

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Mai 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Perfekt!



auch meine Meinung 

btw: So, so Deine Hope heißt also "Moni".


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

moni....yeah...die bremst mich ein....

@Deichradler

hallo Weinfreund! nett dich hier zu treffen! 

sodala, bin eben von einer netten Hausrunde zurück....ich sag euch, je mehr man das Ding quält desto verückter fährt es sich.
Der Federweg fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr an als die technischen Daten versprechen. Hab heute auf den über 2000hm etwas mit der Federung experimentiert und bin zu der Überzeugung gekommen das die Charakteristik mit Propedal Level 1 am neutralsten ist....

@Simon
Schon mal in den Alpen gewesen? Na Spässchen...in meiner Gegend gehts aufwärts wenns Alpin wird halt nur auf Pisten...ich schiebe das Rad  ungern auf Wanderwegen aufwärts
Zu den Reifen. Da es sich um ein CC/Marathon Bike handelt find ich den Maxxis Aspen vollkommen ausreichend. 
So richtig im Gatsch konnte ich ihn noch nicht testen, aber er mag mich bis dato auf jeden Untergrund überzeugen....sicher der Beste seiner Kategorie den ich gefahren bin. MMn. deutlich über RR, Michelin XCR etc. anzusiedeln!

sooo das Bierchen ruft...


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Mai 2009)

Lass es Dir schmecken...


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

ein Königreich für eine Tegernseer Weisse...


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ein Königreich für eine Tegernseer Weisse...



Schneider Weisse meinst Du wohl 

Tegernsee hell oder Spezial...hat das Braustüberl


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

wos woas a fremda....guat woas.....


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Mai 2009)

I bin doch auch nur a Zugroaster 

Als preussischer Protestant kann ich aber aus Erfahrung sagen, daß mir hier unten bei Verwechslungen im Bierbereich keinen Spaß verstehen 
Ich wär ja vor 2 Jahren schonmal beim Metzger fast gekreuzigt worden weil mir Frikadellenbrötchen statt Fleischpflanzerlsemmel rausgerutscht war 

Aber lecker ist am Tegernsee so oder so... werd bald nach dem Bikefestival da auch mal wieder im Braustüberl einkehren...

Aber jetzt back to topic...Huldigung des schönen Stücks.

Poste die Tage doch mal deine Eindrücke des Hinterbaus bzgl. Steifigkeit und Ansprechen. Ich war etwas verwundert, daß der nur für 160er Scheiben zugelassen ist. Denke mal weil durch die Carbonstreben ja ein Gelenk gespart wurde...


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

tja andere Menschen andere Sitten...

bezgl. Hinterbau:

kann hier einen Vergleich mit dem Rocky Element ziehen....

Yeti um Welten(!!) steifer(sofern ich das mit meiner Power testen kann)

Mit der Abstimmung bin ich noch am testen, aber in offener PP 1 ist er recht soft, und wie schon gesagt spürt man mehr Federweg als er real hat...

hier ein Testbericht eines Yetis der's eigentlich recht gut trifft

bin schon auf die Haltbarkeit der Lager/Dämpferaufnahmen gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Info, bin mal auf deinen Langzeittest gespannt.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. Mai 2009)

Meine allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Viertel- Yeti!

Neben dem Hinterbau ist der Rest des Bikes auch nicht übel..

Mach bitte nicht soviel rot dran.


Grüße Tim


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2009)

Einer muss es ja mal aussprechen....der Vorbau ist einfach abartig hässlich .


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. Mai 2009)

Egal: auch von vorne sieht das Bike genial aus.



hoeckle schrieb:


>


----------



## nebeljäger (27. Mai 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Einer muss es ja mal aussprechen....der Vorbau ist einfach abartig hässlich .



tja, das Los eines Individualisten....


----------



## hardflipper (27. Mai 2009)

Wie gut, dass ich den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt hab! Sonst hätte ich´s auch kaum erwarten können. 

Mich würde die Gabel und der OS Lenker samt Vorbau stören. Wobei der Rotor Vorbau in 25,5 richtig gut aussieht. Aber sonst edel!


----------



## schlaffe wade (28. Mai 2009)

spät, aber hoffentlich noch akzeptiert :

gratulation, wirklich ein aussergewöhnliches bike. interessanterweise gefällt es mir gerade wegen der kleinen rahmengröße, ich find die proportionen richtig gut. paar individuelle teile dran - wirklich sehr fein, mal was anderes. viel spaß damit !!! 

ah, falls ich es übersehen habe. poste bitte hier auch noch mal das bild vom steuerrohrbereich in groß. DAS ist wirklich der knaller. dies muß von den moderatoren gepinnt werden, SO hat ein rahmen auszusehen. unglaublich.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## nebeljäger (28. Mai 2009)

Merci vielmols, Meister Don....

für die, die es ganz genau sehen möchten...

~2.3mb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Mai 2009)

Schweißt Kent eigentlich im Single-Pass-Verfahren oder - wonach es aussieht - mit zweiter kosmetischer Naht?


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Mai 2009)

du isch also gerngscheh, oderrr


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Schweißt Kent eigentlich im Single-Pass-Verfahren oder - wonach es aussieht - mit zweiter kosmetischer Naht?



Kents Schweisser ist Chris Moore, der damals von Moots mitgekommen ist(war angeblich nicht geplant...ist halt passiert). 

was ich weiss, "two passes after tacking" wie Moots...


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Mai 2009)

Yep, das macht Sinn. So schön kann man das im ersten Zug einfach nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Mai 2009)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> ... interessanterweise gefällt es mir gerade wegen der kleinen rahmengröße, ich find die proportionen richtig gut.



komischerweise war der erste Eindruck von div. Titanen auf dem Treffen das (mir) der Rahmen zu groß sei....(war auch mein erster Eindruck als ich ihn auspackte)

erst als ich oben saß kam dann das dementi...Proportionen können oft täuschen ...ganz besonders bei so grenzwertigen Rahmen/Körpergrößen wie meiner...


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Mai 2009)

ein paar Fotos, auch von "der anderen Hälfte":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (28. Mai 2009)

A geh... die Flaschenhalterschraube ist schon a bisserl lausig. 

Ansonsten nette Details!


----------



## marinito (28. Mai 2009)

Awesome weldings..."uncle" Kent is the real deal...


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> A geh... die Flaschenhalterschraube ist schon a bisserl lausig.



stimmt bin aber eh schon am Ti/Al Schrauberl suchen....

Uncle Kent


----------



## Catsoft (29. Mai 2009)

Einfach toll!

Robert

P.S.: Ich hab bei Rewel leider nicht daran gedacht, Martin nach Stütze oder Vorbau zu befragen. Wir waren so in Ausfaller vertieft


----------



## hardflipper (29. Mai 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Einfach toll!
> 
> Robert
> 
> P.S.: Ich hab bei Rewel leider nicht daran gedacht, Martin nach Stütze oder Vorbau zu befragen. Wir waren so in Ausfaller vertieft



Vielleicht stehts schon wo anders aber was hast du denn bei Rewel gemacht? Nur mal vorbeigeschaut oder sollen die DK´s noch einen neuen Freund aus Italien bekommen?

Ausfaller bei Rewel... Rholoff? Paragon (aka. breezer) oder wie?!?!


----------



## Catsoft (29. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehts schon wo anders aber was hast du denn bei Rewel gemacht? Nur mal vorbeigeschaut oder sollen die DK´s noch einen neuen Freund aus Italien bekommen?
> 
> Ausfaller bei Rewel... Rholoff? Paragon (aka. breezer) oder wie?!?!



Ich hab die Kettenstrebe von meinem DK Crosser bearbeiten lassen. Ausfaller hatte er verschiedene von Pagagon da. Rohlof auch und auch auswechselbare aus Alu! Martin hat eigentlich alles da! Ist schon toll zu sehen...


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Juni 2009)

i'm taking a ride with my best Friends--> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaW2JRtme-0"]YouTube - never let me down again[/ame]


untertitel: 

2 and a half Yeti


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder und ein toller Song - auch wenn das Video gerade nicht will...


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> i'm taking a ride with my best Friends-->



Taugen diese Kenda Reifen was? So im Vergleich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic?


----------



## #easy# (2. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch die Small Block letztes Jahr gefahren und finde die Reifen sehr gut. Bei trockenen Ausfahrten hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme, Laufen auch gefühls mäßig schnell. Nass geht auch noch, bis zu einem gewissen Maß (auch am VR) sind mit ca. 550gr vieleicht etwas schwer.
gruß
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Juni 2009)

#easy# schrieb:


> ich bin auch die Small Block letztes Jahr gefahren und finde die Reifen sehr gut. Bei trockenen Ausfahrten hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme, Laufen auch gefühls mäßig schnell. Nass geht auch noch, bis zu einem gewissen Maß (auch am VR) sind mit ca. 550gr vieleicht etwas schwer.
> gruß
> easy



Vielen Dank!
Pannensicherheit, Verschleiß?


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juni 2009)

wir hatten gerade gestern auf dieser Tour eine Reifendiskussion, wo einstimmig festgestellt wurde das wir(2x Kenda, 1x Aspen) ein "Reifenproblem" haben....

was wollen wir...

leicht soll er sein
gut rollen
Pannensicher
im Gatsch soll er greifen
auf nassen Wurzeln nicht wegrutschen
gute Führung im Schotter....


und Schwalbe soll nicht oben stehen...Spässchen...

sowas ist leider noch nicht erfunden worden....


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Juni 2009)

Klar, IRCs


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Klar, IRCs



Das ist ein Witz oder?


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Juni 2009)

Ne, Erfahrung.
Die IRC Mythos finde ich für CC bis heute noch super.
Haben guten Seitenhalt, Grip, rollen gut und hatte 10 Jahre mit denen keine Panne.
Werde die wenn die Nobbys runter sind wieder kaufen.
Wie immer ist das alles aber reine Geschmackssache...


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juni 2009)

...ich hab zwar den Unfug angezettelt, aber bitte in diesem Thread keine "tiefergreifenden" Reifendiskussionen...wir wissen ja alle wie sie enden...

Danke euch sakrisch!


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

soooo, für alle Rotor Stem Hasser...

morgen gehts zum Strahler, bin gespannt ob er die Oberfläche des Vorbaus so hinkriegt wie ich es mir vorstelle...











tja, die Krönung wäre halt noch immer ein Eriksen Custom Vorbau....


----------



## hardflipper (21. Juni 2009)

Uhi! Deutlich besser! 

Der Rotor sieht nur in 25,4 gut aus. Jetzt würde mich persönlich nur noch die Gabel stören. Den OS Lenker lass ich auf Grund der geringen Ti Vorbauauswahl noch mal durchgehen. 

Sind die Reifen 2.25 oder 2.1er?


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

2.1er

der 31.8er ist bei leichten(und der Rewel ist ziemlich leicht)mmn gar nicht so daneben...da merkt man gegenüber dem Rotor schon ein bissi flex...

als nächstes gehts dem Rest an Stahlschrauben und den "blauen Punkten" ans Schlawittchen.... 

ajo wie macht man gelbes Maxxis weiss?

edit: die Gabel ist für mich eine Offenbarung an Ansprechverhalten....die würde ich ungern tauschen, und wenn dann noch die Absolute II Einheit kommt...mhmmmm.....
edit_2: nach inzwischen über 25.000 hm  hab ich immer noch Glanz in den Augen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2009)

*bene bene*

 ........und hier regen....


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

hier blinzelt inzwischen die Sonne hervor...

kommt doch....


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hier blinzelt inzwischen die Sonne hervor...
> 
> kommt doch....



 bis wir da sind,regenets auch bei euch!
 ab aufs rad monsieur B


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

auf welches nur


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2009)

das mittlere... was denn sonst


----------



## zingel (21. Juni 2009)

also die dicke fette Gabel am Serotta MTB geht gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Juni 2009)

schöner dreier! mit der rond kann ich zingel nicht so ganz widersprechen.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> also die dicke fette Gabel am Serotta MTB geht gar nicht



zb. diese??

oder ist es  noch olles 1 zoll


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

ihr habt ja recht(incl. don---jetzt regnets auch bei uns...)

welche FEDER(!)Gabel könntet ihr euch für mein Steely vorstellen? Haltbar sollte sie schon sein! 1 1/8 / max 70mm Federweg(430mm Einbaulänge)


----------



## zingel (21. Juni 2009)

wenn haltbar, dann sowas in schwarz und sonst ne einfache SID. Auf 70mm kannst du jede Gabel umbauen. Meine Reba hat momentan 75mm.


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Juni 2009)

Ne, keine Marzocchi.
Was schönes schlankes.
Dann lieber die SID oder wenn Du die R7 magst, dann die 80mm Version von der und auf gewünschten Federweg umbauen.


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

die (alten) Marzocchis gefallen mir durchaus, nur ist das Casting nicht wirklich schlanker(ausgenommen Brücke)...

hier von hinten gesehen siehts schon nimmer so schlimm aus oder?


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Juni 2009)

...sehr schönes bike geworden - mir persönlich wäre der oberrohr knick ein wenig heftig - aber es is ja deins..:_))))) viel spass damit !!  p.s. das serotta würd´ich auch mit ner filigraneren gabel bestücken .... so für´s auge ...


----------



## elrond (21. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> soooo, für alle Rotor Stem Hasser...
> 
> morgen gehts zum Strahler, bin gespannt ob er die Oberfläche des Vorbaus so hinkriegt wie ich es mir vorstelle...
> [/URL]
> ...



Warum nicht einfach ein Moots Vorbau mit 25,4? Rewel, sorry, aber nachdem ich bei meinem sämtliche Löcher in der Vorbaukappe auffeilen mußte um die Schrauben (biege-)spannungsfrei zu montieren würde ich inzwischen auf Produkte von Leo komplett verzichten und dann eben einmal(!) etwas  mehr zahlen. Bei deiner Körpergröße fährst du doch sicherlich auch nicht einen überbreiten Lenker, hast du da bei OS überhaupt noch genügend Platz für Shifter, Bremshebel, Lockout...? Das war bei mir bei 555mm Breite schon nicht mehr vernünftig unterzubringen... => OS is shize....


----------



## hardflipper (21. Juni 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> OS is shize....



Oh ja, das unterschreibe ich gerne. Mein Smiley wäre der hier gewesen


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Juni 2009)

Edler ist's schon, aber ich steh dazu. Der Rotor gefiel mir besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach ein Moots Vorbau mit 25,4?


weil es keinen -8 bis -10° gibt, und die Schaftklemmung so sauhoch ist das siemeine Gonaden gefährdet...



elrond schrieb:


> Rewel, ....würde ich inzwischen auf Produkte von Leo komplett verzichten



abe isch abe dosch geine vorbao von Leo....



elrond schrieb:


> ....hast du da bei OS überhaupt noch genügend Platz für Shifter, Bremshebel, Lockout...?



das gäht dosch Loggeer...

hätt noch Platz für Navi, Rolex, Wäscheleine mit 3 Klips, Eipodholda...usw....



elrond schrieb:


> Das war bei mir bei 555mm Breite schon nicht mehr vernünftig unterzubringen...



ich habe auch einen 560er....



elrond schrieb:


> => OS is shize....



konservativer Schwarzwälder....

PS: für eine Kuckucksuhr hätt i nimma Platz...


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ihr habt ja recht(incl. don---jetzt regnets auch bei uns...)
> 
> welche FEDER(!)Gabel könntet ihr euch für mein Steely vorstellen? Haltbar sollte sie schon sein! 1 1/8 / max 70mm Federweg(430mm Einbaulänge)



ich rate immer wieder gerne zur manitou skareb :








hat zwar 80mm, aber baut schön kurz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2009)

"manitou skareb" neeeeeeeee! 
da hab ich an einem wo 2! daempfer platzen lassen und ein halbes jahr davor ist mir der gabelstaby gebrochen (mit v-brakes!!!)... die schlechteste gabel, die ich jeh gefahren bin!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2009)

was ihr alle macht...
 hatte schon 6 manitous und nie probleme damit....
 doch lasst es nun nicht zu einem gabelfaden verfallen...
 thanks
 @ b.
 so ist es wenn man fragt......


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2009)

nur noch so viel. die weisse fahre ich schon seit über 5 jahren und die letzte zeit sogar mit 185er scheibe am fully.* NULL Probleme!* und ausser regelmässig brunox und ein bisschen putzen habe ich nie was daran gemacht.
allerdings hörte man ja schon einiges über grosse qualitätsstreuung bei manitou...


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Juni 2009)

...ich denk ich brauch kein Hardtail mehr...

ich kann euch nur eines sagen, 

das Ding rockt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Eriksen Yeti in artgerechter Haltung, im Rahmen einer 3200hm Nachmittagstour: 

selten so entspannt vom Bike gestiegen


----------



## versus (29. Juni 2009)

das sieht doch zünftig aus  !


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das sieht doch zünftig aus



Recht hat er, mein Namensvetter...


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Juni 2009)

war auch so....

und folglich motiviert für das



 wenns Wetter passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marinito (1. Juli 2009)

Nice to see your wonderful bike covered in mud


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juli 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> Nice to see your wonderful bike covered in mud



mud is sexy...


----------



## elrond (2. Juli 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mud is sexy...



Mit der Rechtschreibung hast du es offensichtlich nicht so, das muß heißen: Moots is sexy....


----------



## sb-lümmel (4. Juli 2009)

@Jäger:
Würden dem Rad nicht besser rote Hope Floatings stehen?
Ansonsten erblasse ich vor Neid! ;-)
GRuß
eric


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

und wie wärs mit nem statement nach der ersten saison??


----------



## cluso (8. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und wie wärs mit nem statement nach der ersten saison??



Vom Rad oder vom Jäger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (8. November 2009)

in anbetracht des wetters jagt er vermutlich wieder nebel, folglich kann er dazu nicht stellung nehmen


----------



## versus (8. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> in anbetracht des wetters jagt er vermutlich wieder nebel...



ich könnte hierfür z. zt. jede menge safaris anbieten


----------



## Lapierrer (8. November 2009)

Also das bike is ja mal Hammer Geil!!!
Wie bekomm ich das denn mal hin das das verzerrungsfrei auf meim Bildschirm ( 1440x900) zu sehen is??

Danke Gruß 
LApierrer


----------



## nebeljäger (10. November 2009)

Nun ja, Don, die Saison ist ja noch nicht zu Ende, leider komm ich durch meinen Hausbau im moment sehr wenig zum nebeljagen(auch der klassische Nebel fehlt dazu).









Aber ein paar Statements nach den vergangenen Monaten kann ich euch schon liefern.

Das Bike ist wie hier bereits schon öfter breitgetreten einfach perfekt für mich! 
Es macht so viel Spass das ich ein früheres Versprechen, nie mehr wieder einen Marathon (in nicht "selbstveranstalteter" weise)  zu fahren gebrochen habe.
Gerade hier, auf langen harten rumpligen Touren, mit endlosen Up und Downhills zeigen sich die Vorzüge dieses Bikes ganz besonders. 

Das relativ niedrige Gewicht, die Kinematik, die mit aktivierten PP nahezu wie ein Hardtail bergauf zu fahren ist, und auch noch den Vorteil der besseren Traktion bietet. Und mit geöffneten PP auch für mich als Angsthase ein forsches Tempo bergab, mit für diesen Federweg überraschenen Komfort zulässt.

Zu den verbauten Teilen:

Laufräder: problemlos(!Tune Naben!)
Caffe Latex: nie mehr ohne! Aber nur mit Stans Tape!
XTR: überragend!
Manitou R7: so viel gutes hätte ich dieser Gabel nicht zugetraut, bin froh ihr eine Chance geben zu haben!
Rotor Kurbel/Specialites: wenn das Knacken des Spiders beseitigt ist, schwärme ich weiter...

ahhh, und ja, PERFEKTE GEOMETRIE Mr. Eriksen!

Mein Eriksen, ein Bike bei dem ich jedesmal auch wenn ich nur kurz im Keller daran vorbeigehe und einen Blick zuwerfe ein breites Grinsen aufziehe.. 

..machmal ertappe ich mich dabei wie ich einfach mit der Hand über das seidenmatte Titangeröhr streichle und über die schlanken Carbositzstreben mit 2 Finger bis zu den Ausfallenden gleite...völlig krank der Typ, nicht wahr?


@derpeterer
Danke!

hier ein 1400er Foto: (rechtsklick,....speichern unter....)


----------



## corfrimor (10. November 2009)

Muß man schon sagen, das Rad hat Stil!

Viel Spaß damit

corfrimor


----------



## bikebruzz (10. November 2009)

JÖ Schweizer, du schaugst imma no gleich (guat) aus 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...ich denk ich brauch kein Hardtail mehr...
> 
> ich kann euch nur eines sagen,
> 
> ...


----------



## nebeljäger (10. November 2009)

Danke!


----------



## nebeljäger (10. November 2009)

bikebruzz schrieb:


> JÖ Schweizer, du schaugst imma no gleich (guat) aus



möchts ja dir nachmachen, alter Südtiroler...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2009)

das hört man gerne .. ins auto steigen und meinen rädern zuzwinkern
mach ich auch...
 und schön platz für den fuhrpark fürs traumhaus einberechnen gell!


----------

